
City of London practices on trial in Bonn - zeristor
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/sep/20/the-men-who-plundered-europe-city-of-london-practices-on-trial-in-bonn
======
Ididntdothis
Unfortunately there will probably be a slap on the wrist, some lower level
employees blamed and some big managers may have to go with dozens of millions
of dollars as severance. 2008 was a good example for that, then LIBOR, Wells
Fargo, money laundry for drug cartels, emissions cheating, Equifax and more.
Corporations have transcended the law.

------
banjo_milkman
This is horrifying. Similar practices in the City of London led to the 2009
financial crisis by eroding standards/regulation everywhere as described by
Adam Tooze in Crashed.

Some additional info here in Danish:
[https://www.dr.dk/nyheder/penge/whistleblower-til-dr-
finansf...](https://www.dr.dk/nyheder/penge/whistleblower-til-dr-finansfolk-
fra-london-oedelaegger-europa#!/)

------
zeristor
Wikipedia has a fair bit on this too: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CumEx-
Files](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CumEx-Files)

